# Como poner a punto compactera de Panasonic SA-AK230



## cayetanoservice (May 29, 2012)

necesito ayuda para sincronizar la compactera de este equipo panasonic sa-ak230,la cual una sola bandeja y adentro tiene para 5 cd tipo magazine y todo depende de 1 motor.necesito que me ayuden a sincronizarlo correctamente. encontre un art de la revista electronca y servicio que habla del mismo pero me esta volviendo loco ya que no consigo que funcione correctamente.gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 2, 2012)

Primero que nada, armate de paciencia, el mecanismo es algo engorroso, mas no es imposible de dominar, aqui te dejo el manual de servicio. Saludos...

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/30746/Panasonic_SA-AK230.html


----------



## dantonio (Jun 2, 2012)

También este informe entiendo podría ayudarte, puedes descargarlo desde este link:
http://www.mediafire.com/?xoeaqmroq3asf5x
Saludos.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola amigos, alguien podria ayudarme? tengo que poner a punto un mecanismo de cd de un centro musical panasonic modelo SA-AK230, lo he desarmado y armado varias veces pero sin exito,no logro encontrar el punto de centrado. Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Cyrax (Jul 8, 2013)

osotronico dijo:


> Hola amigos, alguien podria ayudarme? tengo que poner a punto un mecanismo de cd de un centro musical panasonic modelo SA-AK230, lo he desarmado y armado varias veces pero sin exito,no logro encontrar el punto de centrado. Agradezco su ayuda.


 
Compañero tal vez este video te ayude y el mecanismo escalera es de 5CD


----------



## basicobasico (Jul 8, 2013)

busca videos donde se explique visualmente como hacer en casos como el suyo, VIDEOS por que esto de escribir y leer no es la forma mas adecuada, cuando se trata de mecanismos electro/mecanicos la unica forma es viendo y palpando las partes, como dicen los japoneses: "hay que meterle mano", en casos asi si no logras cuadrar por nula o poca experiencia, es recomendable llevarlo donde un tecnico que sepa muy bien de estos mecanismos, mientras busque y vea esos videos "ilustrativos"


----------



## osotronico (Jul 11, 2013)

Muchas gracias cyrax, muy buen aporte.
gracias por tu comentario basicobasico, lo tendre en cuenta.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 17, 2013)

hola amigos, les comento que ya solucione el problema, siguiendo algunos tips del video que subio cyrax, ademas le hice una reforma el driver, entre la pata 4 del mismo y el colector de Q1 hay un diodo, lo reemplace por un zener de 6.1v y vario la velocidad del mecanismo, ahora no se traba y funciona correctamente. (previo lavado de mecanismo, cambio de correa y puesta a punto del mismo).
gracias por la ayuda que me han brindado. exitos.


----------



## jesus25121974 (Dic 29, 2014)

Hola estimados amigos del foro.

Un placer en saludarles, por medio del presente solicito su ayuda en relación a este componente de música Panasonic, el cual solamente tiene audio en la salida de audífonos.

Estuve verificando el IC de salida RSN35h2-P, en el cual están presentes todos los voltajes según el plano. Hice una prueba intercambiando este IC de salida con otro equipo bueno y no trabajó, he podido observar que en el pin 7 (mute) cuando conecto el plo del audifono aparece un voltaje 1.2 voltios.

Agradezco cualquier información que ustedes me brinden.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2014)

Te lo moví aqui , así tenés el manual , es multipart , tenés que bajar todas las partes a una carpeta y luego descomprimir


----------



## jesus25121974 (Dic 30, 2014)

no entiendo que fue lo que moviste estimado colega DOSMETRO


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2014)

Moví tu pregunta a un tema ya existente sobre el Panasonic SA-AK230 , dónde disponés del Manual.

Saludos !


----------

